# €950 for 1'000 lt of Kerosene how does this compare



## TOFFEEPOD (31 Aug 2012)

just had this quote for 1000 lt of kerosene,wondering what other people are paying or being quoted?


----------



## elcato (31 Aug 2012)

I paid 930 4 months ago. I noticed it dropped to 880 about a month ago. Can't seem to time it right so I don't bother anymore. I order when I'm near empty and fill er up.


----------



## demoivre (31 Aug 2012)

cheapestoil.ie should give you a few comparative prices in your area.


----------



## elcato (31 Aug 2012)

or [broken link removed]
943 for Dublin just now


----------



## inseventeen (31 Aug 2012)

cashier,
I hope you realise that fuel evaporates in any sort of warm weather. I know you, or others, will probably say that we don't get warm weather, but it does evaporate, so your savings are gone with the wind.
Something that always bugs me, is when one gets delivery of heating oil, the pipe from the lorry is put into the customers oil tank, then the oil delivery man turns on the feed, it takes a while for the oil to come to the tank, when he's finished there has to be a fair amount of oil in the pipe feed because they always love to bring the feed pipe a fair distance. I'm always annoyed, because I feel it's the customer that pays for what's left in the feed pipe. This has to happen after every delivery and i'd imagine the surplus in the feed pipe, that i've paid for goes back into the tanker that's delivering. If the driver has 10 deliveries in a day, he'd have a fair surplus every day and i'm being conservative in saying 10 deliveries. Anyone feel the same and is this a fiddle?


----------



## Mark Power (31 Aug 2012)

*Heating Oil prices*

Prices are on the increase, right now they are at the highest level for 5 years. This is a steady increase, demand will increase over the coming months pushing prices up.

Best advice is to buy early and shop around.


----------



## Billo (31 Aug 2012)

inseventeen said:


> cashier,
> I hope you realise that fuel evaporates in any sort of warm weather. I know you, or others, will probably say that we don't get warm weather, but it does evaporate, so your savings are gone with the wind.
> Something that always bugs me, is when one gets delivery of heating oil, the pipe from the lorry is put into the customers oil tank, then the oil delivery man turns on the feed, it takes a while for the oil to come to the tank, when he's finished there has to be a fair amount of oil in the pipe feed because they always love to bring the feed pipe a fair distance. I'm always annoyed, because I feel it's the customer that pays for what's left in the feed pipe. This has to happen after every delivery and i'd imagine the surplus in the feed pipe, that i've paid for goes back into the tanker that's delivering. If the driver has 10 deliveries in a day, he'd have a fair surplus every day and i'm being conservative in saying 10 deliveries. Anyone feel the same and is this a fiddle?



I do not think that there would be any/much fuel left in the pipe after the operator stops the flow as the pressure would have pushed the fuel into the tank just like it does when you buy petrol.


----------



## inseventeen (31 Aug 2012)

Billo,
i've been present when these guys filled my tank on several occasions and when I would be up watching the tank fill up and shout back to him to stop, he would turn a lever and the flow into my tank would stop immediately. When you think that the pipe from the lorry tanker, to my oil tank ,would be a distance of aprox 30 mtrs +, that's 30 mtrs of a 2inch pipe filled with diesel that flows back into the lorry. I know guys working this job and they all laugh when it's mentioned and call it their free fuel money. All these guys like to have to pump from a distance, they know exactly what's in every foot of the feeder pipe, believe me and no wonder. This is a serious money earner for them, big loss for the customer.


----------



## inseventeen (31 Aug 2012)

cashier,
i'm not talking about my own supplier, or anyone in particular. In fact I would buy from the cheapest supplier, as there's no sense in buying from a so called regular supplier, it's all about cost now. In your own case for example, the pipe from the truck extends to 50 mtres as you say, but when it's switched off at the tanker it stops flowing into your tank immediately, but that 50 mtr feed pipe is filled with diesel and it's not going into your tank. The gauge will show the amount you've been given and that will include what's in that pipe, all 50 mtrs of it. That will flow back into the lorrys tank as the hose goes back into its reel. That will happen at every delivery. Maybe now you can see what i'm saying, if not, have it your way, you'll be the loser, again.


----------



## dave28 (1 Sep 2012)

There is ALWAYS kerosene in the delivery hose .... It's NEVER empty , so the customer is not being conned . As someone suggested, the best thing to do is stand at the meter during the delivery ... Just like a taxi these are calibrated and sealed


----------

